# MTG Oil or Original MTG Challenge Begins



## cyninmon123 (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok Ladies, the MTG Oil or Original MTG challenge is on full affect today use the product the best way that suits you, just use it, I plan on posting before and after pics once I figure out how to.  If anyone has any suggestions or cares to share their regimine feel free to post!!!! REMEMBER ladies... if results are proven the manufacture company that sells this product will make a special brand with the same ingredients disgarding the smell. So it is up to us to show them the effect this product has.  This challenge is for 2months. But feel free to continue the product if it works for you.  The lady at the company advised me that this works better as a leave in on dry hair, but if you feel it works better otherwise then do what you have to do to for it to work best on you.  So far these beautiful ladies have already agreed to join in on the challenge there names are listed below:

CLASSYEBONYGIRL
CYNINMON123
LANECIA
GIGGLEZ25684
JusticeWifey


----------



## PoeticJustice (Apr 8, 2005)

cyninmon123 said:
			
		

> Ok Ladies, the MTG Oil or Original MTG challenge is on full affect today use the product the best way that suits you, just use it, I plan on posting before and after pics once I figure out how to.  If anyone has any suggestions or cares to share their regimine feel free to post!!!! REMEMBER ladies... if results are proven the manufacture company that sells this product will make a special brand with the same ingredients disgarding the smell. So it is up to us to show them the effect this product has.  This challenge is for 2months. But feel free to continue the product if it works for you.  The lady at the company advised me that this works better as a leave in on dry hair, but if you feel it works better otherwise then do what you have to do to for it to work best on you.  So far these beautiful ladies have already agreed to join in on the challenge there names are listed below:
> 
> CLASSYEBONYGIRL
> CYNINMON123
> ...



I'm in. I've been using this since Feb. and it's definitley doing something. I haven't relaxed yet but even when I had a blow out I noticed the length (and so did my husband...YAY). I believe it's a combination of things but immediately after using the MTG for one week I had  hardly no shedding; even the less than average your supposed to get daily. I'm in braids now until June but I still use. every day or other day. I'm going to start using it a pre-poo before I wash my hair (1x a week) I'll put some in a spray bottle and spray my braids really well put it in a bun and a plastic cap for 30 min or so then wash (since the bottle says to put a plastic cap on the tail, huh)?

Before braids, I do the baggie/ponytail method so my hair is responding great to the MTG. Good luck ladies..


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hey cyninmon123*

*I am just checking in. Do we have to use the MTG by itself? I had already put some in my Sulfer8, glovers, Dr. Miracle, WGO and essential oils mix and I apply it to my scalp. I will probably have to find some other way to incorporate it into my regime by just using it alone so I can see the full effect of it. I think I might just be applying it to my scalp daily until my wash day because I started to plait my hair after I wash it and then I wear my wig until it's time to wash my hair again. I will take pics of my hair this weekend and use it as my before pictures. *

*Good luck ladies!!!*


----------



## cyninmon123 (Apr 8, 2005)

You can add any oils you fell in necessary. the ones you have currently added are just fine.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 8, 2005)

cyninmon123 said:
			
		

> Ok Ladies, the MTG Oil or Original MTG challenge is on full affect today use the product the best way that suits you, just use it, I plan on posting before and after pics once I figure out how to.  If anyone has any suggestions or cares to share their regimine feel free to post!!!! REMEMBER ladies... if results are proven the manufacture company that sells this product will make a special brand with the same ingredients disgarding the smell. So it is up to us to show them the effect this product has.  This challenge is for 2months. But feel free to continue the product if it works for you.  The lady at the company advised me that this works better as a leave in on dry hair, but if you feel it works better otherwise then do what you have to do to for it to work best on you.  So far these beautiful ladies have already agreed to join in on the challenge there names are listed below:
> 
> CLASSYEBONYGIRL
> CYNINMON123
> ...



Wow Ms. Lady, you've done some homework!! Got a quick question, did she have any suggestions as far as application frequency? I've combine mine w/3 parts MTG/1 Part Surge.  I'm on the Daily Washing Challenge for April so I might step it back to CO washing every other day, while applying this combo daily. I'll get some before photos this weekend.

Good luck Ladies!!


----------



## Gigglez5684 (Apr 8, 2005)

YaY!! Its officially a Challenge, Im excited I will also post before and after pics after the 2 months is up! Happy Growing Ladies


----------



## Spidergul (Apr 8, 2005)

cyninmon123 said:
			
		

> Ok Ladies, the MTG Oil or Original MTG challenge is on full affect today use the product the best way that suits you, just use it, I plan on posting before and after pics once I figure out how to.  If anyone has any suggestions or cares to share their regimine feel free to post!!!! REMEMBER ladies... if results are proven the manufacture company that sells this product will make a special brand with the same ingredients disgarding the smell. So it is up to us to show them the effect this product has.  This challenge is for 2months. But feel free to continue the product if it works for you.  The lady at the company advised me that this works better as a leave in on dry hair, but if you feel it works better otherwise then do what you have to do to for it to work best on you.  So far these beautiful ladies have already agreed to join in on the challenge there names are listed below:
> 
> CLASSYEBONYGIRL
> CYNINMON123
> ...



I'm in, I got mine a couple of months ago, but it stank so bad I just could not figure out how to use it.  I also purchased another item, a conditioner also a leave in for horses of course,   that is creamy I think it is called natural elegance not sure.  But I have been mixing the two in a sqeeze bottle and applying every or every other evening to dry hair.  The other conditioner smells a lot better so it helps out, also by applying at night the smell is not so unbareable by morning.
I must admit something is happening?  I do believe my hair has grown.  I used off an on for a couple of weeks when I first got it and just started again regular April 1.  I noticed I do not shed as bad as I did-so maybe that's it.   And I said to myself I was going to go until the beginning of May to see if it is really working.  So count me in.


----------



## HWAY (Apr 8, 2005)

Please add me to your list. I started using this on 4/6. I did add some other oils to this product to mask the smell but the mix is 80% MTG.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm in! I added my mtg to the stinky challenge! I use my Mtg after the prepoo and hair washing regime. I surge and mango butter after and tie down w. a silk scarf. My hair is now super thick. It was thick before but now, it is really thick! All this, only after using this for almost 2 weeks.     This is so cool!


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 8, 2005)

Bumping for Leslie_C....where you at?!!!


----------



## oglorious1 (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya'll just totaly forgot about me.....I put that I'm using MTG on the other thread..


----------



## bri123 (Apr 9, 2005)

Count me in!  I fell off the wagon because of my work schedule for the last few weeks.  Starting today I am starting the daily MTG regimen.  Grow girls grow!!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey! I want to join the challenge but I have to go buy some!   I think I might as well go find it instead of ordering bc I was gonna order but the shipping was off the chain so I might as well go get it with my own two hands for the same price.  

So tell me how to use this stuff ladies, do u put it on your hair and scalp both? how much do u use? and how do u mask the smell?  give me the low down bc if I spend the $$ to buy this Id better put it to good use!


----------



## rosie (Apr 19, 2005)

Count me in.  

I have been using it on and off for a couple of months, but am looking to get back into it.

Does anyone think it would be bad to use on a 7 yo head like 3 times a week?


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Apr 19, 2005)

Count me in! 

I picked up a bottle of Shapley's Original MTG today and I've taken pictures of my hair as of today 4/19/2005. I will post those pictures tonight of exactly how much new growth I am starting out with. I’m going to apply this product to my whole head; however, I will also post pictures of a particular area of my head that is easy to photograph in order to show this product’s effectiveness. ..if any. 

I plan to get my hair pressed on June 17th for a convention, so I will end this challenge 2 days early, however, if this product does work miracles, this will become a keeper!  As I stated in another thread, I hope to gain at least 3 inches by June, two of which I hope will come from this product.  Good luck to all you ladies and I can’t wait to see your results at the finish line!


----------



## Iansan (Apr 19, 2005)

I bought this product on Friday, and am still waiting for it to arrive.  I'm getting a relaxer tomorrow and will begin the challenge on Monday.  I want a couple of days with a fresh relaxer and a non stinky head.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 19, 2005)

I would like to join once I buy the product.  I think they sell it in a couple of places down here in Metro Atlanta.  I may go out and buy in a couple of days.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm in.  I ordered today and would like to join the challenge.  I'll take pictures when I get my order.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm starting this challenge tomorrow.  My order has arrived just gotta pick it up from the post office tomorrow.


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 20, 2005)

i'm in when mine shows up i just ordered today


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2005)

Add me too! I ordered today as well.


----------



## cocopuff (Apr 20, 2005)

oglorious1 said:
			
		

> Ya'll just totaly forgot about me.....I put that I'm using MTG on the other thread..



So did I. There are so many threads about it that I forgot which one I posted it in.


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter (Apr 20, 2005)

Count me in! Got mine today. Cant wait to start!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 20, 2005)

I ordered today! I am in.


----------



## senimoni (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm in............


----------



## lillian743 (Apr 20, 2005)

Add me in to, I've been useing MTG since Feb 05... And it really does work!


----------



## senimoni (Apr 20, 2005)

lillian743 said:
			
		

> Add me in to, I've been useing MTG since Feb 05... And it really does work!



What has been your experience so far......ie how much growth vs normal.


----------



## carletta (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm in on this. I ordered mine yesterday   !


----------



## Carlie (Apr 20, 2005)

_*I'm starting tomorrow w. this thing.  I can't say that it'll only be for 2 mths though.  I guess it depends on the results.*_


----------



## carletta (Apr 21, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> I'm in on this. I ordered mine yesterday   !




 I JUST GOT MINE TODAY!!!! MAN THEY ARE FAST !


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Apr 21, 2005)

Have the ladies who are currently using this product exprienced intense itching? I know I don't have dandruff and my scalp has been itching like crazy!! Is this supposed to be normal or is something wrong??!!??


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine is in!  I just gotta catch UPS today.  Hopefully, they'll come soon!  

I'm currently braided, but I took out some braids in the back.  I plan on using the MTG on the nape area until I take these braids out in 1-2 weeks.  My nape is my problem area, so I'll know one way of another if this stuff really works!


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Apr 22, 2005)

Im about to order mine right now.....

but I have One question...


What is the difference between ORIGINAL MTG and the MTG OIL?  I want to make sure I am getting the right thing!!!


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not sure about the Oil, I haven't seen any information re: it's use and the effects. On different boards (both human hair and horse care), the only one I've seen mentioned Is the Original MTG. The other oils maybe just that, OILS for coating the hair but do not provide any healing/growth aid properties.

We can always write Liz....again!


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 22, 2005)

LaNecia,

Did you get 1/4" of growth in 10 days?


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks girl just pressed the pay button...

Anyone order from Perry Pride Farm? thats where I ordered mine.  I wonder how long it will take.


----------



## Starian (Apr 22, 2005)

I haven't recieved mine yet, but go ahead and count me in. I'll sacrifice a few days.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not sure how much that is but it looks to be about right, I'll take out the tape measure tonight and see if I can get an accurate measurement. Would be nice though, for me that would add up to a about 1.5 inches in two months. I was hoping for more but who knows what lies ahead...

And to think, I've been slacking on my water, protein, cardio and vitamins :scratchch


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 22, 2005)

Perhaps the growth will get better the longer you use it.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 22, 2005)

That's what I'm hoping too. Since I've been doing daily CO washes, maybe I shouldn't do as many so it has more time to penetrate the scalp, Or I could just rinse but not actually work to clean the the product from the scalp?

I dunno but I wanna know! Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 22, 2005)

That's what I was thinking too since we know they're not doing conditioner washes on the horses. They're putting it on and leaving it on.  Then doing the same the following week, using it once/per week, right?   I definitely think I will have to wig it to use this product and get the mega growth that I want.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 22, 2005)

CurlyCrly said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking too since we know they're not doing conditioner washes on the horses. They're putting it on and leaving it on.  Then doing the same the following week, using it once/per week, right?   I definitely think I will have to wig it to use this product and get the mega growth that I want.



I was on the Shapley site just now, and it says they do it once a week, and the horse got 3" of growth!  I'd be happy with just 1". . .

All right all right, maybe 2"


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't even imagine getting 3" of growth EACH month!  Man!!! You couldn't tell me nuthin'!


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 22, 2005)

Even 1" a month would have me doing summer saults through my office! 

Something to consider though, CurlyCrly, you're going to be using the Curly Custard right? Didn't I read in a thread over at NC that it doesn't react well w/oil (i.e. Elucence MB conditioner)? If that's the case, what's gonna happen when we use the CC w/the MTG?! 

I gotta use my MTG!


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 22, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> Even 1" a month would have me doing summer saults through my office!
> 
> Something to consider though, CurlyCrly, you're going to be using the Curly Custard right? Didn't I read in a thread over at NC that it doesn't react well w/oil (i.e. Elucence MB conditioner)? If that's the case, what's gonna happen when we use the CC w/the MTG?!
> 
> I gotta use my MTG!



Yes, one of the NC people said that it didn't appear to work well with oil based conditioners. Perhaps the MTG will be covered up if we use a light leave-in coating of either VO5 strawberry & cream or Knot Today first?  Are most people using the MTG on the entire length of the hair?  I thought it was to be used on the scalp and base of hair.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 22, 2005)

I use mine on the scalp only but after massaging it in and coming the hair, it does extend to the ends. It's a very oily products so maybe I should consider a different application approach....


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 22, 2005)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> I was on the Shapley site just now, and it says they do it once a week, and the horse got 3" of growth! I'd be happy with just 1". . .
> 
> All right all right, maybe 2"


 
Um let's just settle for 2.5" ok  We don't wanna be too greedy.


----------



## Iansan (Apr 22, 2005)

I just got this stuff yesterday.  It smells terrible!  I'm afraid to use it.  Do you apply it to wet hair or dry hair?  Are you supposed to use any other leave ins or moisturizers with it or do you use it by itself?


----------



## azul11 (Apr 22, 2005)

Buttafly did you order yours or did you get in a store??? God bless you all.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 22, 2005)

ok are the itchies supposed to be a sign of growth from the sulfur?  I smell of bacon today?  I woke up and that stuff stank out the whole of my pillow.  But you know what for seabiscuit hair I don't care.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 22, 2005)

Somebody posted that they add essential oils to theirs.  I plan on adding peppermint to mine to cut the smell!



			
				buttafly said:
			
		

> I just got this stuff yesterday. It smells terrible! I'm afraid to use it. Do you apply it to wet hair or dry hair? Are you supposed to use any other leave ins or moisturizers with it or do you use it by itself?


----------



## Spidergul (Apr 22, 2005)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> ok are the itchies supposed to be a sign of growth from the sulfur?  I smell of bacon today?  I woke up and that stuff stank out the whole of my pillow.  But you know what for seabiscuit hair I don't care.


I am not sure about the itchies....but, You may consider using a shower cap or something.  I have been using and then wrapping my hair in a scarf before going to bed and my pillows have become saturated. After re-reading the bottle-I see where they say to bag the 'horses tail' after applying.
That is what I think I will be doing from now on, bagging and then wrapping with a scarf.  I also broke down and brought some surge-since so many Ladies here have been raving about it. It actaully helps tone down the pungent order of the  MTG, I think.    Hi ho silver....


----------



## vikkisecret (Apr 22, 2005)

Alright ladies you have got to help a sista out. Where can I get my hands on this stuff to order online because I don't know of anywhere I can buy it. Thanks!


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 22, 2005)

I ordered it from www.arcaros.com.  I think they have the best price.


			
				vikkisecret said:
			
		

> Alright ladies you have got to help a sista out. Where can I get my hands on this stuff to order online because I don't know of anywhere I can buy it. Thanks!


----------



## baglady215 (Apr 22, 2005)

My M-T-G just came!!!



I heard the screen door open and I got all excited. I waited for the UPS man to leave though because I didn't want to look all crazy. This stuff does have a pretty bad smell (whoever said BACON is pretty close) but I think I can deal with it. I will be trying it tonight!


----------



## vikkisecret (Apr 22, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> I ordered it from www.arcaros.com. I think they have the best price.


 
thanks girl I'll be checkin them out right now to order...hehe

Did you order the original MTG or the conditioner?


----------



## Iansan (Apr 22, 2005)

azul11 said:
			
		

> Buttafly did you order yours or did you get in a store??? God bless you all.



I ordered mine from Shapely's.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Apr 22, 2005)

Yall know I am in I got mine Monday and have been using it ever since! I ned another applicator bottle the one I was using (Mizani oil applicator) leaks so I was going to pick that up today and an EO to help with the smell!


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 22, 2005)

vikkisecret said:
			
		

> thanks girl I'll be checkin them out right now to order...hehe
> 
> Did you order the original MTG or the conditioner?



Original M-T-G.


----------



## vikkisecret (Apr 22, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> Original M-T-G.


 
Ok thanks natalied  . I'm joining this challenge! I just ordered.


----------



## jamiette (Apr 22, 2005)

Ladies, does the odor of this product subside after a few days? My plan is to wash my hair and apply MTG before I go to bed (my husband should love that  ). Seeing as I wash my hair once a week I am hoping the smell dies after a day or so. Do ya'll apply it everyday?


----------



## cyninmon123 (Apr 22, 2005)

The first time you apply it it will be strange because you aren't use to the smell but if you apply it everyday of course it will be stronger than applying it weekly. I apply every other day at night thought then I wrap my hair by then the smell has evaporated although you can still kinda smell it.  It's not unbearable but you also don't have to pour alot on your scalp just enough your scalp will absorb the oil and the smell.


----------



## jamiette (Apr 22, 2005)

cyninmon123 said:
			
		

> The first time you apply it it will be strange because you aren't use to the smell but if you apply it everyday of course it will be stronger than applying it weekly. I apply every other day at night thought then I wrap my hair by then the smell has evaporated although you can still kinda smell it.  It's not unbearable but you also don't have to pour alot on your scalp just enough your scalp will absorb the oil and the smell.


Cyninmon, how long have you been using MTG? What have your personal results been with it?


----------



## janisloren (Apr 22, 2005)

i'm in placed my order yesterday and was told it was mailed out today i also bought myself a digital camera so i can chart my progress so as soon as i get the shapely's i'm in jan


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 22, 2005)

Since I have been using Qhemet I have been slacking on my conditioner washes. All I have to do is rewet it or spay leave in and I'm ready to go. So I figure 2x aweek, on the night before my day off, I can apply MTG and use a heating cap overnight and then maybe on the days I work mixing it with another oil to cut the smell. I may just use it the 2x and then wash the next day. It would have 2 full days in my hair 24 hours+ a week. I dunno. I will wait and see how bad the smell really is but I've never known you guys to be wrong about this kind of stuff. Even the horse folx who reviewed it said it smelled mesquitish...lol. I guess I will change my name to 'Ol Smokey...


----------



## felicia (Apr 22, 2005)

i'm in, if it ever comes. i ordered a week ago. why is everyone but me getting theirs?


----------



## Spidergul (Apr 22, 2005)

felicia said:
			
		

> i'm in, if it ever comes. i ordered a week ago. why is everyone but me getting theirs?


Not sure why you have not gotten yours?  When I ordered mine I got it within that week!!?


----------



## CORBINS (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, well, well!!!  You ladies did it to me again!  I just got off of the phone, I haaaadddd to order me some!!!  I should get mine next Friday.  I just couldn't sit by and watch you guys grow without me!!


----------



## oglorious1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I use mine everyday, smell doesn't bother me cause I mix it with just about anything at this point...I'm being tempted to get another bottle and I have a 32 ounce one...am I greedy or what???


----------



## sweetpeadst (Apr 22, 2005)

I just got a vial of Lavender do you think this one will ork to cover the smell?


----------



## carmend (Apr 22, 2005)

When I first started using it my scalp really itched.  I assume it was b/c of buildup (cuz its so oily) or reaction w/other products I was using.  So I stopped using just about all other oil products.  It still itched a lil.  Now I apply a lil vinegar to my scalp btw washes when it gets really itchy and it clears up almost instantly.  I got the vinegar idea from when I was breastfeeding and my breast used to get irritated and itchy from being so moist all the time (i know TMI ) .  I told Dr that I didnt want to use any "drugs" b/c I didnt want it to get into the baby's system.  She suggested putting some vinegar on "them" to help kill some of the extra bacteria that was probably building up and causing the itch and it worked like a charm then too.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 22, 2005)

Is that apple cider vinegar?



			
				carmend said:
			
		

> When I first started using it my scalp really itched. I assume it was b/c of buildup (cuz its so oily) or reaction w/other products I was using. So I stopped using just about all other oil products. It still itched a lil. Now I apply a lil vinegar to my scalp btw washes when it gets really itchy and it clears up almost instantly. I got the vinegar idea from when I was breastfeeding and my breast used to get irritated and itchy from being so moist all the time (i know TMI ) . I told Dr that I didnt want to use any "drugs" b/c I didnt want it to get into the baby's system. She suggested putting some vinegar on "them" to help kill some of the extra bacteria that was probably building up and causing the itch and it worked like a charm then too.


----------



## oglorious1 (Apr 22, 2005)

sweetpeadst said:
			
		

> I just got a vial of Lavender do you think this one will ork to cover the smell?


 
Whatever works, that's what I say...I'll use anything to get this hair down my back, and the faster the better....if I gotta stink, then so be it...


----------



## carmend (Apr 22, 2005)

Im sure Apple Cider will work too.  It might even be better.   I just use the regular ol' white distilled that I had in the cabinet.  The same stuff I use to season my collard greens 



			
				natalied said:
			
		

> Is that apple cider vinegar?


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks!  I'll have to try that.


			
				carmend said:
			
		

> Im sure Apple Cider will work too. It might even be better. I just use the regular ol' white distilled that I had in the cabinet. The same stuff I use to season my collard greens


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey guys. I had a moment and broke down and got both the M-T-G and the oil. Shipping was 9.30 so I paid a total of $24.69. Soooooooooo I'll be a funky ***** for a while.


----------



## felicia (Apr 22, 2005)

yayyyy, i just got mine. i will start tomorrow since i'm going to wash my hair tonight to try out my new goodies. the sample size is a nice size, so it should last awhile. i recommend getting the trial size


----------



## hottopic (Apr 22, 2005)

I just got my MTG an ohh my goodness it thing stinks.....I started lasted night and I hardly slept because it smells so bad....but I am in...happy growing.


----------



## moda (Apr 22, 2005)

Got mine too, I am starting tonight


----------



## senimoni (Apr 23, 2005)

After waiting 30 mins at UPS for them to find my package.....(So much for what BROWN can do for you)....I have my MTG . I'm debating starting tonight or waiting until I have washed my hair.  Most likely will start tomorrow after I take some before pics.


----------



## Starian (Apr 23, 2005)

Finally got mine today. It smells like...bacon. Raw bacon. But it's not nearly as bad as I thought it was from what you all were saying, lol. Ya'll had me thinking my hair would be smelling like freshly slaughtered pig or something.  So I'll be smelling like a Denny's breakfast for a few months, but hey... The price you pay to have the hair swang swangin'.


----------



## hottopic (Apr 23, 2005)

Got mines yesterday......smells nasty erplexed , but I am still in.....


----------



## senimoni (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree with who ever said it smells mesquite.....like liqued smoke. Not so bad, I couldnt' wait, I put it in tonight


----------



## Mitre (Apr 23, 2005)

I just got mines. It smells like bacon or the black DAX hair grease. I would like to leave mines on all day what are you ladies using to cover the smell. If you are using the essential oils does one bottle of peppermint oil masks the smell to the mtg?


----------



## angelbaby (Apr 23, 2005)

Has anyone found out what ingredients are in this product?


----------



## bauderlady (Apr 23, 2005)

got mines today, so i'm in!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 23, 2005)

Allright, I missed UPS by 20 minutes!  I'm mad, but I had to go to class.  So hopefully, I'll catch them on Monday.

I picked up bothe Frenchee's and Glovers Mane today.  The Frenchee's smells okay; it has a smoky smell that I don't think is too offensive.  The Glovers cream stinks!  But it also has 5% sulfur like the MTG.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Apr 23, 2005)

I added my Lavender to the mix and it is not that bad now! Even though it is not the bes thing in the world it is much better maybe I should add a little more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oglorious1 (Apr 23, 2005)

sweetpeadst said:
			
		

> I added my Lavender to the mix and it is not that bad now! Even though it is not the bes thing in the world it is much better maybe I should add a little more!!!!!!!!!


 
I'm glad it worked out for you, I'm trying a new mixture today, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Mitre (Apr 23, 2005)

I just washed and deep condition my hair and put MTG from an applicator bottle onto my scalp and I also put 2-6 drop along the length of my hair. The scent is bearable it is not to bad.


----------



## beadedgirl (Apr 23, 2005)

I've been using the m-t-g original oil,and i mix it with ginger,peppermint,ylang ylang and sweet birch essential oils. i take a 2 oz applicator bottle,fill it up 3/4 and then add 6 drops of each essential oil to it.This concoction works! it totally knock out,that god awful scent!! and i can go to work and be around my co-workers without feeling paranoid about my head smelling like a barbecue gone bad!!!


----------



## hottopic (Apr 23, 2005)

angelbaby said:
			
		

> Has anyone found out what ingredients are in this product?



My co-worker told me that most of the mane product contain horse sperm. She has a horse. I was like   no kidding. I don't know how true that is, but I will look into it.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 23, 2005)

hottopic said:
			
		

> My co-worker told me that most of the mane product contain horse sperm. She has a horse. I was like   no kidding. I don't know how true that is, but I will look into it.



Interesting......and HOW do they GET that horse sperm??

I just got the Original MTG today....not sure when I will start using it on my entire head.  I may try a dab in the back later just to feel the effect of it.  I was actually looking for Love That Tail, but they didn't have it and I got the last bottle of MTG.       I'm going to call some other petsmarts to see if they carry Love That Tail before going to anymore.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 23, 2005)

I got mine in the mail today and I don't think the smell is too bad. It smells like cooked pork. I am hoping that by bedtime the smell subsided a little. I used an applicator bottle to apply it to my entire scalp. It sort of tingles a bit. It leaves a wonderful sheen on my hair. I wasn't trying to apply it to my hair on purpose it just sort of spread. I will only be using it once a week.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 24, 2005)

angelbaby said:
			
		

> Has anyone found out what ingredients are in this product?



The ingredients are in another thread, I'll try to find the link and post here.....otherwise, I'll post the email from Shapley's re: the content on Monday when I get to work.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 24, 2005)

I got mine yesteday and it does smell like cooked pork.  I added peppermint, jojoba, castor, and glycerin to it and now my hair smells like peppermint bacon. Great.......a peppermint bacon smelling vegetarian.  

This thing better work!


----------



## taraglam2 (Apr 24, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> I got mine yesteday and it does smell like cooked pork.  I added peppermint, jojoba, castor, and glycerin to it and now my hair smells like peppermint bacon. Great.......a peppermint bacon smelling vegetarian.
> 
> This thing better work!




I am not on this challenge but-----------
You gotta love this this thread !!


----------



## so1913 (Apr 24, 2005)

ebony88 said:
			
		

> I am not on this challenge but-----------
> You gotta love this this thread !!


I hear you, lol.  The comments are hilarious!

The things we do for hair... :-D


----------



## jamiette (Apr 24, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> I got mine yesteday and it does smell like cooked pork.  I added peppermint, jojoba, castor, and glycerin to it and now my hair smells like peppermint bacon. Great.......a peppermint bacon smelling vegetarian.
> 
> This thing better work!



a peppermint bacon smelling vegetarian.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 24, 2005)

I thought I would try and old trick to hide the smell as much as possible. It is a house painter's trick...for when they are painting with oil based paints in apartments, and you know how strong that ish is. Vanilla Extract will significantly cut the smell of oil based paints, they just add it to the can. So I added about a 1/4 tsp of pure vanilla EXTRACT, to my mixture applicator with the MTG in it. I also added a couple of drops of lime essential oil and Ylang Ylang. I do believe it cut the smell by 85-90 percent. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 24, 2005)

Can someone post the directions as it reads on the bottle? Thanks.


----------



## tanyshar (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey,
Can someone please tell me where to get essential oils?   TIA


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 24, 2005)

tanyshar said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Can someone please tell me where to get essential oils?   TIA



Any health food store will carry essential oils.  HTH.


----------



## GoingBack (Apr 24, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> I thought I would try and old trick to hide the smell as much as possible. It is a house painter's trick...for when they are painting with oil based paints in apartments, and you know how strong that ish is. Vanilla Extract will significantly cut the smell of oil based paints, they just add it to the can. So I added about a 1/4 tsp of pure vanilla EXTRACT, to my mixture applicator with the MTG in it. I also added a couple of drops of lime essential oil and Ylang Ylang. I do believe it cut the smell by 85-90 percent. Hope this helps.


 
This sounds great. So does it have a slightly sweet scent now?


----------



## sweetpeadst (Apr 24, 2005)

I think I will give this a try but is the vanilla extract ok for the hair?


----------



## senimoni (Apr 24, 2005)

Lanelle,

I will recap b/c it is alot to type...lol

For Mane Growth:
1. Apply MTG along base of mane and massage in. Do not rinse or wash out. Wipe off excess MTG that may have gotten on neck under the mane.
2. Once a week, reapply MTG along base of mane.  Does not need to be washed out between applications.

For Mane and Tail Conditioning.
1. Apply MTG throught the mane or tail and work in well.  Leave on overnight and wash out the next day.

For Tail Growth: ( This sounds strangely familiar)

1. Apply MTG to tail bone and lightly to the lenth of tail.  Do not rinse ...blah blah blah.
2. Braid and bag tail for max results
3. Once a week , check and reapply.

Active Ingredients: Sulfur, paraffinic distillates


----------



## so1913 (Apr 24, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Lanelle,
> 
> I will recap b/c it is alot to type...lol
> 
> ...



Hmmm...so generally this stuff is recommended to be used once a week and not daily, per the instructions?


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 24, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Lanelle,
> 
> For Tail Growth: ( This sounds strangely familiar)
> 
> ...



This gives me an idea.  I think I am going to come up with my own personal challenge with THIS one.


----------



## senimoni (Apr 24, 2005)

so1913 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...so generally this stuff is recommended to be used once a week and not daily, per the instructions?




Pretty much. Someone posted this elsewhere but it also states 

Using MTG more frequently then recommended could result in adverse effects.

Not sure what exactly that means, but I won't be applying every day.  I am going to scale back on washing to twice a week and apply then.  Although, I would think if you ARE washing it out, even daily it would be ok to reapply but I'm not willing to try it


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 24, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Lanelle,
> 
> I will recap b/c it is alot to type...lol
> 
> ...



Thanks for answering.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 24, 2005)

Vanilla extract is a liquid made from the vanilla bean and distilled water.
The painters use the extract not the essential oil. I could not say one way or the other as to whether the essential oil would work, but you decide which you want to use. As for the scent, as I mentioned it cut the smell down considerably...and it has the scent of the Mtg but not as strong along with the lime essential oil and the ylang ylang essential oil. I cannot smell the vanilla but the smell could be considered somewhat sweet I guess. Hope this helps. Why not mix a small amount and test it out. :Bonjour.


----------



## janisloren (Apr 24, 2005)

received my mtg yesterday from shapley's that was fast it reminds me of glovers mange anyway let the challenge begin i'll keep you all poted jb:}


----------



## oglorious1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Okay all you stinky heads how's it going


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Apr 24, 2005)

*I updated my album today after using it for 2 weeks. I don't know if you can see any difference in my hair but I have not gained so much new growth at 2 months before. My new growth is also looking very thick and wavy.*


----------



## taraglam2 (Apr 26, 2005)

ebony88 said:
			
		

> I am not on this challenge but-----------
> You gotta love this this thread !!



Bumping for awareness


----------



## asha (Apr 26, 2005)

I just received mine yesterday and will use it daily for now. The smell is strong but I don't mind it too much and it seems to go away after awhile. I put it on today at about 10:00 and then at 11:00 my friend calls and wants to go for lunch!!! I'm not sure if she could smell it on me but if she did she did not say anything.


----------



## LABETT (Apr 26, 2005)

I ordered yesterday Count me in I am such a weak PJ.


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 26, 2005)

I used mine for the first time tonight. My hair is so soft. Lawdy if they could make this stuff without the smell they would make a mint.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Apr 26, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> I used mine for the first time tonight. My hair is so soft. Lawdy if they could make this stuff without the smell they would make a mint.


 
I would have to agree!


----------



## balisi (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm in now that I received my bottle.  I plan to apply it at night every three to four days.  I tested it on a small area of my head and the smell is nowhere near as strong as I expected.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2005)

I received mine yesterday, along with my new CHI flat iron I got for a pretty good price on EBAY! I was grinning from ear to ear.  I plan to use the MTG twice a week after shampooing and conditioning.  I'll be using it for the first time tonight.   The smell of it is strange but bearable.


----------



## jamiette (Apr 29, 2005)

Ladies, you would have thought that it was Christmas day when the mailman delivered my MTG today. I can not wait to start using it  . The smell is not as bad as I thought it would. It was like a flashback to when I was young and my mother used to grease my scalp with Grovers mane. Anyway, I am officially in the MTG challenge. Yaaahhhh!!! 

Better late than never right?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Apr 29, 2005)

okay im late what is MTG--i ve been trying to search and find out what this is?? 
does it make your hair grow?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 29, 2005)

I GOT MINE TODAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY     

Ya'll this ain't so bad! I thought I'd open it and literally smell somebody's farm    but in all honesty it smells like DAX tar grease and shampoo. Funky yes.... but not unbearable. 

Did I forget............ YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY  I'm soooo in. I'll be applying this for the first time tonight. Anybody get the oil too? I picked up the light oil and it smells kinda like a relaxer base....


----------



## jamiette (Apr 29, 2005)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> I GOT MINE TODAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> Ya'll this ain't so bad! I thought I'd open it and literally smell somebody's farm    but in all honesty it smells like DAX tar grease and shampoo. Funky yes.... but not unbearable.
> 
> Did I forget............ YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY  I'm soooo in. I'll be applying this for the first time tonight. Anybody get the oil too? I picked up the light oil and it smells kinda like a relaxer base....


I'm glad to see that I am not the only one to go crazy over a hair product,   horse product, well you know what I mean!!!


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Apr 29, 2005)

MTG CHALLENGE AWAY  I received mine on Monday  and I have been using it every other night since then. Which means that I will be using it tonight after my con wash. I placed the entire contents of the bottle (32oz size) in a large spray bottle and I spray both my hair and scalp with it.


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Apr 29, 2005)

aquarian1252004 said:
			
		

> MTG CHALLENGE AWAY  I received mine on Monday  and I have been using it every other night since then. Which means that I will be using it tonight after my con wash. I placed the entire contents of the bottle (32oz size) in a large spray bottle and I spray both my hair and scalp with it.


thats a good idea...I cant do that because I got a weave in my hair so im going to go the applicator route!


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Apr 29, 2005)

D-Shy, when I get my long flowing sexy wavy/curly weave this summer I will be going the applicator route as well. Too bad I can't rock a lace front  in the meantime


----------



## CORBINS (Apr 29, 2005)

I got mine today!!  It smells just like Glover's.  My mother used it on me when I was little.  Not too bad.  I'll use mine a little each day for the first week, then gradually decrease with each week.  Happy Growing everyone!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 30, 2005)

Has anyone tried a hot oil treatment with the oil? I applied both to my hair last night.... talk about a hot mess lmao    I definitely need an applicator for the MTG... BUT my hair is shiny and soft today so I'm a happy camper. I'm rockin' my first bun in like ten years! I go for a relaxer on Monday (9 weeks) then I'm going to apply the MTG maybe 1-2x a week and the oil every day.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 30, 2005)

I got mine a few days ago.  I don't think it smells that bad...no worse than Glovers.  I put it in a haircolor bottle with a fine nozzle.  I have braids so it's easy to get it right on my scalp.  Maybe that's why it doesn't smell that bad...because I'm not putting too much on and it's right on my scalp and not in my hair.


----------



## Mitre (Apr 30, 2005)

It has been one week since I started using MTG my hair is alot thicker, stronger and fuller .


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Apr 30, 2005)

I just put on my mtg and my head is itching!!

what does that mean?


----------



## Starian (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm diggin it. My hair grows the slowest in the front. I'll look like 12 weeks post in the middle and back but the front of my hair'll be lookin' like 2 weeks post. It's THAT big of a difference. 

With the MTG...I kid you not, my hair went from perfectly straight in the front to having a line of demarcation in 5 days. I'm amazed. And let's not talk about the growth in the middle. Mad waves. Dolla dolla bill, ya'll. 

It was getting frustrating to have long hair in the back but from the front looking barely shoulderlength.  This is a wonderful product. Truly a miracle. I'll update with pics in about a week or so. No more internets at home...or you know I'd be camwhoring like a fool.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 30, 2005)

Starian said:
			
		

> I'll update with pics in about a week or so. No more internets at home...or you know I'd be camwhoring like a fool.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Apr 30, 2005)

I just ordered this product online today.  I even paid extra for 3 day shipping.  I won't be able to use it until Thursday night.  The place where I ordered it from (arcaros.com) only ships to the billing address.  So I have to wait until I go home from college to start bringing my stuff home.  I am so excited about this product cause I am really frustrated about my hair right now.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 1, 2005)

DangerouslyShy said:
			
		

> I just put on my mtg and my head is itching!!
> 
> what does that mean?



Do you have a rash or anything? I think you should be careful but just know that I've been diggin in my dome piece tonight (put it on yesterday for the first time)... I got what mom calls the growing itch. Ain't no way this stuff is that good.     For real, keep an eye open for redness or bumps. When mine started I thought wow. lol I was all paranoid when I put it on! But other than the occassional diggin for taters, I'm good.

Their light oil is GRAAAAAAAAAND.

Starian,  hahaha girl your post had me gigglin!!   I'll start pics after my relaxing on Monday.


----------



## LABETT (May 1, 2005)

I used it for the first time a couple of days ago and left it on for 2 days I think I used too much because it stink and I could hardly stand the smell.
My hair started itching like three hour after apply the oil.


----------



## DangerouslyShy (May 1, 2005)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Do you have a rash or anything? I think you should be careful but just know that I've been diggin in my dome piece tonight (put it on yesterday for the first time)... I got what mom calls the growing itch. Ain't no way this stuff is that good.  For real, keep an eye open for redness or bumps. When mine started I thought wow. lol I was all paranoid when I put it on! But other than the occassional diggin for taters, I'm good.
> 
> Their light oil is GRAAAAAAAAAND.
> 
> Starian, hahaha girl your post had me gigglin!!  I'll start pics after my relaxing on Monday.


 
Nope, no red bumps, I think I was  paranoid as well!!


----------



## Silkycoils (May 1, 2005)

I GOT MINE!!! The smell is not pleasant, but it's not the worst.  It reminds me of this grease called "Pine Tar" from back in the day.  I think it was made by Allways.


----------



## Tene (May 2, 2005)

I got mines Friday and used it Saturday and I'm noticing growth already.  My hair looks and feels thicker.


----------



## LaNecia (May 2, 2005)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> Their light oil is GRAAAAAAAAAND.



Care to share some details? Smell, consistency, results on hair?


----------



## DangerouslyShy (May 2, 2005)

i started friday and I can tell a difference already my cornrows are getting gradually looser...
The smell isnt bad at all...


----------



## senimoni (May 2, 2005)

Ok so I've decided to get some EO's but I'm not adding it to the MTG, I will add it to some other leave in and put that on my hair ....not the scalp.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 3, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> Care to share some details? Smell, consistency, results on hair?



It smells kinda like this guy named Keith.      j/k  Seriously it reminds me of the smell of a relaxer base. It's not nearly as bad as the MTG. The consistency is that of a light cooking oil (maybe canola or safflower?). Only a small dime or nickle sized amount is needed as a little goes a long way. Over use will make you greasy... say it with me ladies "GREEEEEEEE-ZHAAAAAY"!  It does....trust me.... I was 9 weeks post relaxer with coloring and my grass was kinda brittle. When I used this oil I got mega shine and very little breakage or shedding. I've only had it for a few days but I noticed a pleasant change. I put some on my hair a few nights prior to relaxing, did a part down the middle and worked it to my ends. Afterwards I made the two sections into knots and covered with a night cap and went to sleep. When I got up the next morning, my hair was very smooth and soft. 

Hope I made sense... it's late and I should be sleeping lol


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 3, 2005)

Defininitely thicker hair and softer. My hair is feeling alive ya'll, Now if this MTG don't mess up! lol Bonjour


----------



## melodee (May 3, 2005)

I'm in I think.  I'll have to go buy the stuff. Hopefully the smell won't take over.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2005)

I really like the combo of this and Surge.  The MTG is preventing me from getting the flakes that I normally get from Surge.  The smell really doesn't bother me either.  After using MTG I spritz with African Pride's new Tea Tree and Peppermint oil braid spray...and the smell disappears.


----------



## Luvableboo (May 4, 2005)

I accept the MTG Stinky challenge.. all the way from Canada...  
got mine on April 26 better to start late then never    I only found the forum last week April 24... boy does this stuff make my hair soft and moist and the roots are more easy to comb and have less curl.  Whew it really does smells like smokey bacon  ...  Husband asks where are the eggs and toast!  Happy Growing Ladies


----------



## sky_blu (May 4, 2005)

Ok Im a newbie! but Ive been reading about this MTG and couldnt find it anywhere in the hair store yesterday. Where can I get it from?? And what exactly is the name brand of it??? Thanks.


----------



## melodee (May 4, 2005)

One thing fo sure, you all will never have rain rot.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (May 4, 2005)

It's a product for horses and is called Original M-T-G.  You will not find it in a hair supply store.

www.shapleys.com



			
				sky_blu said:
			
		

> Ok Im a newbie! but Ive been reading about this MTG and couldnt find it anywhere in the hair store yesterday. Where can I get it from?? And what exactly is the name brand of it??? Thanks.


----------



## melodee (May 4, 2005)

Luvableboo said:
			
		

> I accept the MTG Stinky challenge.. all the way from Canada...
> got mine on April 26 better to start late then never  I only found the forum last week April 24... boy does this stuff make my hair soft and moist and the roots are more easy to comb and have less curl. Whew it really does smells like smokey bacon  ... *Husband asks where are the eggs and toast!* Happy Growing Ladies


 

  You're making me hungry.  I guess all future meet and greets should take place @ the Kentucky Derby!!!


----------



## sky_blu (May 4, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> It's a product for horses and is called Original M-T-G.  You will not find it in a hair supply store.
> 
> www.shapleys.com




Ok thanks. Now is this stuff safe enough to put in your hair???


----------



## sky_blu (May 4, 2005)

Also does this stuff burns?? Do you put it in and wash it out?? How do you use this stuff? I know Im asking alot of questions but Ive never heard of this before I came to this site but if it will make my hair healthier Im willing to try it out.


----------



## Bmm (May 4, 2005)

I just realized I never posted ...Im in!


----------



## Tiffany (May 9, 2005)

Placed order today & Liz shipped it today! I will be in once it arrives.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 9, 2005)

Had to share this!!! I am braiding my own hair in three braids in the front...and top of my head...(without extensions) and because I want to get thicker growth there. I also want to encourage the growth of the baby hair around the hairline all around as I really like that look. The braids are not tight and I have 3 rows of extensions at the back past brastrap length. I am doing the MTG thingy about twice a week on the front and once at the back and then I am steaming my hair every single day for about 3 hours just with a plastic bag. The point is, I will not be worrying about rain rot and musty smelling hair since I am using the MTG. I use Eqyss Avocado Mist as a daily leave in spray because it is so light and moisturizing without the oil etc. My hair stays so strong this way. I then cover with a satin scarf the rest of the day. I unbraid the front and top braids ( I change position and parting of the braids each time) every three days so I can wash it or rinse.  Hope this helps.


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 10, 2005)

I called a local retailer in MD who sells MTG.  I talked to a gentleman about the product.  He basically said that although the product smells terrible, it is wonderful and does exactly what it says it will do.  

They are selling it for $17.95.  I still don't know if I'm going to purchase though.

There is a site online that sells it for less than $10.00.  How is it possible to sell it for so much less than what Shapleys is selling it for?

Ebony


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 10, 2005)

You guys... I've been using this for about a week. How bout my edges are filling in!    yay! I also have a minimal amount of new growth. But heyyyyyyyyyy my edges are filling in!!!!!


----------



## Enchantmt (May 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I really like the combo of this and Surge.  The MTG is preventing me from getting the flakes that I normally get from Surge.  The smell really doesn't bother me either.  After using MTG I spritz with African Pride's new Tea Tree and Peppermint oil braid spray...and the smell disappears.




Adding African Pride to my shopping list. Thanx.


----------



## Tiffany (May 12, 2005)

I received it today. The smell is not that bad. No worse than Sulfur8. I mixed it with essential oils so the smell is not as strong.


----------



## Mitre (May 14, 2005)

With mtg help i should be close to bra stap by the end of this year. Or very close to it god willing the growth does not return to normal . This mtg is amazing I hope the growth does not stop. I am3 weeks post relaxer and the new growth is here by .5-.6 of an inch normally i would have to wait 6-8 week for new growth. This is the only thing that gave me growth nothing else not the pills , surge, conditioner not even visical.


----------



## MissYocairis (May 18, 2005)

cyninmon123 said:
			
		

> Ok Ladies, the MTG Oil or Original MTG challenge is on full affect today use the product the best way that suits you, just use it, I plan on posting before and after pics once I figure out how to.  If anyone has any suggestions or cares to share their regimine feel free to post!!!!



 Count me IN on this challenge!  I got my MTG yesterday and started last night (May 17).  I am 4 wks post-touchup and I only had 1/8th in. newgrowth.  I am measuring for results.  Don't have a dig. camera or photo album though.  BTW, my scalp is largely non-responsive, doesn't tingle even with cayenne/evoo treatment BUT, when I put the MTG on last night, my scalp TINGLED HEAVILY for at least 3 hours before it began to subside.  Very excited! (it does stink though...I know the salesguy at Target smelled it this morning when he was helping me)


----------



## Iansan (May 18, 2005)

I've been using it for about a month now.  I have so much newgrowth that i am skeptical it's reversion.  I'm getting a blowout this weekend to track my progress, and will report my results.


----------



## CrownnGlori (May 18, 2005)

What does MTG stand for. Mane and Tail?? TIA


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (May 18, 2005)

Mane and Tail Growth



			
				CrownnGlori said:
			
		

> What does MTG stand for. Mane and Tail?? TIA


----------



## sexylonglegs (May 18, 2005)

I'm new but i'm in....


----------



## nicki6 (May 18, 2005)

CrownnGlori said:
			
		

> What does MTG stand for. Mane and Tail?? TIA




It stands for Mane Tail Groom. Its a hair growth product for horses.

http://www.shapelys.com/omtg.html

I ordered a bottle from here last Friday and  JUST received it this morning


----------



## lthomas1 (May 18, 2005)

I order mine yesterday and will just add lavendar, glycerin, surge braid deodorizer, and peppermint oil to mine.  I'm in!!!


----------



## jamiette (May 18, 2005)

buttafly said:
			
		

> I've been using it for about a month now.  I have so much newgrowth that i am skeptical it's reversion.  I'm getting a blowout this weekend to track my progress, and will report my results.


I feel the exact same way about it. When I stretch my hair out, it is not all that much longer than when I began a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## FeelinIt (May 18, 2005)

Did you get your MTG at PetSmart?


----------



## Enchantmt (May 19, 2005)

I havent been using it consisitently because I've had out of town guests and had to go out too often but now I can be consistent. I have noticed my fro getting a lot fuller tho.


----------



## jamiette (May 19, 2005)

FeelinIt said:
			
		

> Did you get your MTG at PetSmart?


I purchased mine online. I cant remember the name of the site though. I think I paid 23.00 that is with shipping included.


----------



## GoingBack (May 20, 2005)

buttafly said:
			
		

> I've been using it for about a month now. I have so much newgrowth that i am skeptical it's reversion. I'm getting a blowout this weekend to track my progress, and will report my results.


 
How have you been using it? That is, how often do you apply it and how often do you wash/rinse your hair?


----------



## Miz_Complexity (May 29, 2005)

I know I am like way late for the challenge, but I would like to join. I just started using MTG on May 28,2005. I will use it for 2 months and post the photos.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 29, 2005)

This site really makes me realize how gullible (sp?) I am... I will BUY anything YOU's ladies think is good... 
Yeh I went out and got this product from the shapleys website.... 
Actually got it last week... But have yet to try... I am goin to do a braidout tonight... so I will use this along with my surge...


----------



## LadyZ (May 29, 2005)

buttafly said:
			
		

> I've been using it for about a month now. I have so much newgrowth that i am skeptical it's reversion. I'm getting a blowout this weekend to track my progress, and will report my results.


 

Did you do a blowout to see if you had new growth or just reversion 
I would like to know
I have alot of that too(growth or reversion)


----------



## AnjelLuvs (May 29, 2005)

I am not understanding what you ladies mean by reversion...care to share...?


----------



## LadyZ (May 29, 2005)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:
			
		

> I am not understanding what you ladies mean by reversion...care to share...?


 
reversion is like when you press your natural hair strait, then when it gets wet, it reverts back to it's natural state.. I have 4b hair so it can get nappy at the roots quick, when the new growth starts coming in, even though I have a relaxer...

hope this helps


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 29, 2005)

I thought that it would be a good time to share this. When you relax your hair, you are removing sulphur from your hair. You are destroying sulphur bonds, breaking them down. When you put sulphur on your hair and scalp, you are reintroducing sulphur to your hair and this is what is thickening and waving your hair as well as softening it back to be similar to your original hair. It puts life, strength and fullness back into your hair. So even if it has grown, it is not going to be dead straight flat looking hair, but a more natural looking hair. HTH
Bonjour


----------



## dreamgurl (May 29, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> I thought that it would be a good time to share this. When you relax your hair, you are removing sulphur from your hair. You are destroying sulphur bonds, breaking them down. When you put sulphur on your hair and scalp, you are reintroducing sulphur to your hair and this is what is thickening and waving your hair as well as softening it back to be similar to your original hair. It puts life, strength and fullness back into your hair. So even if it has grown, it is not going to be dead straight flat looking hair, but a more natural looking hair. HTH
> Bonjour


 
You are so right Ma Ma...thanks for the reminder! Although I have not used MTG...it does make sense especially when I'm (lightly) pressing my daughter's natural hair...I can smell her hair and it smells just like sulfur.


----------



## NYCQT16 (May 29, 2005)

what is MTG?


----------



## GoingBack (May 30, 2005)

I bought mine last week, but have yet to use it. It was only $14.00 at the tack shop. I would suggest getting it from there, rather than ordering online if you can do so.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 30, 2005)

That is the reason why my hair thickened up so much! OMG! The wave pattern is out of control!


----------



## OneInAMillion (May 30, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> I thought that it would be a good time to share this. When you relax your hair, you are removing sulphur from your hair. You are destroying sulphur bonds, breaking them down. When you put sulphur on your hair and scalp, you are reintroducing sulphur to your hair and this is what is thickening and waving your hair as well as softening it back to be similar to your original hair. It puts life, strength and fullness back into your hair. So even if it has grown, it is not going to be dead straight flat looking hair, but a more natural looking hair. HTH
> Bonjour



This may be a dumb question, but does this mean that sulphur should thicken up relaxed strands, or do you just mean the new growth?  If it can work on my overprocessed ends I might start using it as a general moisturizer...


----------



## toinette (May 30, 2005)

i wanna try this soooo bad but i'm scared of the smell. i'm using the dr. miracles temple balm and have cut that down to nightime instead of the 2x a day they recommend because it smells like cloves. if they can make this without the smell, i would be on it quick.


----------



## Sirena922 (May 31, 2005)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this. Can anyone tell me if MTG is really working for them? I've ordered some, but I don't want to start using it if it's not going to work. I'm about to wear braids for the summer, so I was going to apply it to my scalp every few days. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## missenm (Jun 1, 2005)

I know I am SUPER late but I would like to join this challenge.  I started using MTG May 30th.  I plan to use it for 2 months and track my progress.  I have taken a before picture but I still need to post it.  Good luck to you all!


----------



## ADB (Jun 1, 2005)

I would like to join this challenge too!  I just ordered mine yesterday.  I hope it will be here by Friday or Saturday. I will be taking before and after pics.  If this really works I might be waist Length in time for my husbands high school reunion in August!


----------



## PittiPat (Jun 1, 2005)

I started with my MTG on Sunday, May 29th. I don't plan on using it again until next Sunday, after I wash and air dry. Other than that, I'm only using a little bit of Sulfur 8 hair grease every other day on my hair. My hair doesn't feel weighed down or anything. I'm still noticing some shedding, but it is way softer than when I was using the hair creams and lotions, and not as dry looking.


----------



## shawniegee (Jun 1, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> I thought that it would be a good time to share this. When you relax your hair, you are removing sulphur from your hair. You are destroying sulphur bonds, breaking them down. When you put sulphur on your hair and scalp, you are reintroducing sulphur to your hair and this is what is thickening and waving your hair as well as softening it back to be similar to your original hair. It puts life, strength and fullness back into your hair. So even if it has grown, it is not going to be dead straight flat looking hair, but a more natural looking hair. HTH
> Bonjour



I sweat my hair has never looked so thick with a perm.  I thought I was trippin' because I didn't know the culprit of my thicker looking hair.


----------



## Iansan (Jun 1, 2005)

LadyZ said:
			
		

> Did you do a blowout to see if you had new growth or just reversion
> I would like to know
> I have alot of that too(growth or reversion)



I got the blowout.  I got at least an 1" 1/2 to 2" in a month.  I love this stuff!


----------



## LadyZ (Jun 1, 2005)

buttafly said:
			
		

> I got the blowout. I got at least an 1" 1/2 to 2" in a month. I love this stuff!


 
WOW    :bouncegre        

CONGRATS............


----------



## lthomas1 (Jun 1, 2005)

buttafly said:
			
		

> I got the blowout.  I got at least an 1" 1/2 to 2" in a month.  I love this stuff!


Congrats!!!! I have only been using it for two weeks.  Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## PittiPat (Jun 1, 2005)

buttafly said:
			
		

> I got the blowout. I got at least an 1" 1/2 to 2" in a month. I love this stuff!


 
Congrats Buttafly!! That's AWESOME!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 1, 2005)

One in a Million: My personal observation is that unprocessed hair is generally thicker than processed hair... So the new growth generally grows in with beads, liittle curls, waves or a bushy no wave or curl look, which is a sharp contrast to the relaxed hair ( of course depending on the texture. My hair grows in straight at the roots and then develops waves and curls and shrinkage.) So I do not notice any difference yet in the new growth, only in the hair shaft from about 2 inches down to the tips. My edges are filling in more so I am getting a lot of swirly baby hair and side burn going on but since as I said the roots grow in straight, I notice the length in those areas pretty quickly. For processed or pressed hair, I think that the hair shaft down to the roots will seem fuller, as if there is a slight swelling, but I do believe that it is because of the element of sulphur that now becomes a part of the hair shaft and that it does not rinse or shampoo out but goes right into the shaft itself and you see an increase in thickness. Some people fear that their relaxed hair is starting to revert because of this. My Opinion only. In my case, the first time I used the MTG I was shocked at the immediate look and feel of thickness. It was like the diameter of my hair strands doubled in size and it really blew me away. It is so buoyant and full of life, so that's about all I can say about the subject. Hope this helps.


----------



## PittiPat (Jun 1, 2005)

Mahalialee4: Thanks for that post!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jun 1, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> One in a Million: My personal observation is that unprocessed hair is generally thicker than processed hair... So the new growth generally grows in with beads, liittle curls, waves or a bushy no wave or curl look, which is a sharp contrast to the relaxed hair ( of course depending on the texture. My hair grows in straight at the roots and then develops waves and curls and shrinkage.) So I do not notice any difference yet in the new growth, only in the hair shaft from about 2 inches down to the tips. My edges are filling in more so I am getting a lot of swirly baby hair and side burn going on but since as I said the roots grow in straight, I notice the length in those areas pretty quickly. For processed or pressed hair, I think that the hair shaft down to the roots will seem fuller, as if there is a slight swelling, but I do believe that it is because of the element of sulphur that now becomes a part of the hair shaft and that it does not rinse or shampoo out but goes right into the shaft itself and you see an increase in thickness. Some people fear that their relaxed hair is starting to revert because of this. My Opinion only. In my case, the first time I used the MTG I was shocked at the immediate look and feel of thickness. It was like the diameter of my hair strands doubled in size and it really blew me away. It is so buoyant and full of life, so that's about all I can say about the subject. Hope this helps.



Thanks Mahalialee!  I noticed the same thing, fine baby hairs coming in as well as some sideburns, which I never had before.  I'm gonna try applying this to my hair shaft and see if I can increase the thickness of my strands.


----------



## LadyZ (Jun 4, 2005)

bumo, bump


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Jun 4, 2005)

I am in...I just ordered some yesterday, and I can not wait to try it and hopefully see some results!


----------



## aqualung (Jun 15, 2005)

OK, I'm on the MTG bandwagon. 1st application of MTG original conditioner today. Even with the applicator bottle, I got a little happy and applied too much to my scalp. No tingle or any sensation, though.

Peppermint scented oil (Dr. Miracle's Gro Oil) does NOT fight the stench. I'll try and find vanilla extract next.

My mom and hairdresser will be very interested to hear how THIS story ends.

ETA: The stench is debilitating. Something's got to give.


----------



## LiqueXX (Jun 15, 2005)

kitty18 said:
			
		

> I bought mine last week, but have yet to use it. It was only $14.00 at the tack shop. I would suggest getting it from there, rather than ordering online if you can do so.



I looked in the yellow pages under "Horse Supplies/Grooming" and found two shops. The one I called is selling the 32oz. bottle for $12.95, I will pick some up next week.


----------



## azul11 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHY DID I EVEN BOTHER LOOKING IN THE YELLOW PAGES!!!! LMAO 

There are no horse shops or grooming places in New York City. At least none that are very prominent.  Its like this product is calling me strongly especially with all the reviews. Its becoming hard to ignore. And the only problem I have is that its only found online and you have to use a credit card. Just sucks and so not fair.  God bless you all.


----------



## bronzehair (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm in as well i just got mine today


----------



## andreab (Jun 16, 2005)

I am holding off on this one but I am certainly looking at every ones results.  Keep posting ladies.


----------



## aqualung (Jun 17, 2005)

Rose was the only essential oil that didn't make me want to slap my grandmother. 33 drops of rose in jojoba oil and 1/3 bottle of vanilla extract later, the MTG conditioner is a little less viscious. However, I think the vanilla is winning and the rose is losing. 2nd application tonight.


----------



## LadyZ (Jun 18, 2005)

azul11 said:
			
		

> WHY DID I EVEN BOTHER LOOKING IN THE YELLOW PAGES!!!! LMAO
> 
> There are no horse shops or grooming places in New York City. At least none that are very prominent. Its like this product is calling me strongly especially with all the reviews. Its becoming hard to ignore. And the only problem I have is that its only found online and you have to use a credit card. Just sucks and so not fair.  God bless you all.[/QUOTE
> ==========================================
> ...


----------



## ImPradaModel (Jun 18, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Active Ingredients: Sulfur, paraffinic distillates




Chemical:, DISTILLATES (PETROLEUM), SOLVENT-REFINED (MILD) HEAVY PARAFFINIC

my hair hates petroleum but I am looking for a sulfur based product that is not sulfur 8, I ordered online the 32oz one for a total of 17.95 that includes shipping.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 18, 2005)

*Off MTG topic...*

*PradaModel's siggy just gave me the best friggin laugh...thank you girl...*


----------



## LadyZ (Jun 20, 2005)

bumping....


----------



## PittiPat (Jun 20, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Off MTG topic...*
> 
> *PradaModel's siggy just gave me the best friggin laugh...thank you girl...*


 

co-signing


----------



## PaperDoll (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm in, my MTG arrived today..right on time as I had a MAJOR cut this weekend ..I literally feel sick, I can't even put my hair in a bun anymore....it had to be done though...hopefully this MTG will help get me back on track.


----------



## thatscuteright (Jun 20, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Off MTG topic...*
> 
> *PradaModel's siggy just gave me the best friggin laugh...thank you girl...*




oh my goodness that siggy is killing me  
Poor little cheetus


----------



## azul11 (Jun 20, 2005)

LadyZ said:
			
		

> azul11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sky_blu (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok I bought my MTG last week...how do I start using it?? Do I put it on then wash like a conditioner or leave in??


----------



## LadyZ (Jun 21, 2005)

azul11 said:
			
		

> LadyZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyZ (Jun 21, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> Ok I bought my MTG last week...how do I start using it?? Do I put it on then wash like a conditioner or leave in??


===================
I use mine on a dry scalp.... like Surge.... It is oily, so do use a light hand...
And make sure you shake up the mixture well, the good tuff lingures in the bottom of the bottle... shake frequently, because it settles on the bottom quicky... The nozzles clogs quickly on small bottles (it's the grainer sulfer bits)... so a lot of ladies are using spray bottles for plants.....


----------



## aqualung (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmmm. I have a rash on each side of my neck where the excess MTG dripped down. I've only used it twice in the 7 days since the MTG arrived, but A LOT dripped down the first night when I applied too much. Not good.


----------



## jshor09 (Jun 21, 2005)

I received my mtg today.   The smell isn't so bad to me, but hubby doesn't like it.  I'll be using it twice a week.  Is it better to put on after you wash your hair or dry hair?  TIA

Jackie


----------



## cyninmon123 (Jun 24, 2005)

Jkelly0204  	I received my mtg today. The smell isn't so bad to me, but hubby doesn't like it. I'll be using it twice a week. Is it better to put on after you wash your hair or dry hair? TIA

Jackie

It is better to use on dry hair


----------



## esoterica (Aug 1, 2006)

how's everyone doing?


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this challenge still going on????????????


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 2, 2006)

CAN WE re-start this challenge?


----------



## KiniKakes (Aug 2, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> CAN WE re-start this challenge?


 
Yup, Ive been using it..... and still LOVE it!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 2, 2006)

BUMP UP THE VOLUME...LOLOL!


----------



## SILKE74 (Aug 2, 2006)

Can someone please give the website for the MTG so I can join


----------



## Zeal (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you all reallygoing to do this challenge in this heat.  "Get down gyrls go head get down"

Wish you the best.  When I came home from work it was 103 degrees.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Aug 2, 2006)

I would love to join this challenge but I am in the hide my hair until christmas challenge so I will not be able to join because you guys want a before and after picture in 2 months which means I will break my challenge and I am on a roll because I am excited to see the results...I use MTG once per week....so I am rooting for you ladies....


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 3, 2006)

Just CW'd and used MTG.......and I must say it really doesn't smell that bad at all! I guess I was expecting much worse. Now I'll wait patiently for the results


----------



## Faith (Aug 10, 2006)

So are we starting a new challenge?  I'm starting it tonight.


----------



## ekomba (Aug 10, 2006)

u know i gotta be in right but i ll start in 1 week or 2 i m too busy enjoying my fro for now


----------



## cat eyes (Aug 10, 2006)

I want to start this challage as well. I will start tonight!!!


----------



## Catina72 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm in, I'll start either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Faith (Aug 12, 2006)

Ladies I found a GREAT product that works WELL with the sulfur smell.  It desn't mask it but works with the smokey smell.  Cedarwood oil.  It's a musky oil and it blends with the MTG in a GREAT way.  I smell like cedar wood .  I got the oil from the BodyShop.

Btw, I think WGO smells worse than this (I can't stand how WGO smells..lol)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 12, 2006)

Okay, I'm in but I do it for 2 weeks on and 2weeks off because I do not want my hair and scalp to get indifferent. Use it like a jumpstarter...if that works for the challenge? I also do MN so in the 2 weeks off MTG I will MN. They are both calling my name, lololol bonjour


----------



## Faith (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry, sorry, sorry.  The oil that works extremely well with the MTG is sandalwood oil NOT cedarwood.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank goodness! Cedarwood smells....eh?????????too smoky.lolololbonjour


----------



## Faith (Aug 14, 2006)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> Thank goodness! Cedarwood smells....eh?????????too smoky.lolololbonjour


I know eh?  When I realized my error I was like "Good lawd I hope nobody used it."  LOL!


----------



## princcessnadia (Aug 14, 2006)

I just ordered my MTG today other wise I would have to drive to Connitecut to buy some lol. I would like to join this challenge also. I will be using WGO to help since this has made my hair grow and become very silky! I hope MTG can give me the thickness!


----------



## Faith (Aug 15, 2006)

Funny story.  My sister was upstairs looking for my flatiron last night and happened upon my MTG.  I noticed she came downstairs and was looking at me funny.  I mentioned I was going to go oil my scalp and she said ""What with your HORSE oil"?.  She says "I saw it and thought Oh, my Lord my sister is crazy.  I read something about fungus and rot and a veterinarian. I thought you had lost your mind."  She was going to mind her business though...  LOL!!!

Anywho, I used it last night and I have had major itches since.  I don't know if it's because I used it so late.  I usually use it right after work then it has a chance to dry.  I used it almost an hour before bed and when I put my head down the itches started.  Did others experience major itches?  Does it mean growth, allergies or both? LOL!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 15, 2006)

The bad itchies happened to me day before, and I think it is because my scalp is so clean from the MN. I itched a lot but I am ok today. I hadn't been using it for several days.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 16, 2006)

I am going to join this challenge, but I thought they were working on making the smell go away?  what happen to that? what happen to them marketing for humans?  I put mine away gave some away because I wanted to new stuff.  There hasn't been nothing said about it. Anyway,  Since I got a horrible ear infection from cowash every single day and night.  I will only use it once a week or so.  I gained a lot of growth in four months since my big chop.  I am hoping to have a big fro by Christmas.


----------



## Faith (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, here is my 1 week update.

I started it on the 10th.  And so far I have 1/8".  This is good cause at this rate I'll have 1/2" a month.  Which is 1.5" every 3 months.  I usually only get 1" every 3 months.  It adds up to 6" a year instead of my usual 4" a year.  I'll take it.  
But NOTE***I  have not worked out this week othewise I think I would get another 1/8"/week..making it 1/4"/week in total.*** 
I'll get back to my workouts (4-5x a week) and hopefully it'll bump me to 1" a month.  12"/year would be even better...lol.

Only drawback is my scalp is itchy as he!!  I have taken to only doing the hairline and very back daily and everywhere else every other day.  I wa fine the first few days then BAM...itchies.


----------

